# New law question



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello all who knows anything about this new law where you can only bring dead fish from Canada into the U.S.????? What if the water is shared by Canada and the U.S where the boundry line from Canada and the U.S is in the middle of the water way.. The reason why I am asking is that I am planning this MS walleye tournament and I need to know the correct info before we have the tournament, so if you have any info it would be apperciated.. Cya Slick


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Yes, for right now anyway, you cannot bring live fish back from Canadian side of the river unless they are dead. Reason is stupid tho. They don't want to spread the VHS diseise to other waters in the state.

Even tho the walleyes in the river are swimming in the same water. I guess they could make exceptions but that it would be too hard to enforce. So they made it a blanket rule.

Even for the upcoming FLW tourney is for Michigan waters only because of this rule.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Mike do you think that if we all just made sure to bleed out our walleye that should be fine right? I am trying to plan the walleye tournament and I wanna make sure no one gets in trouble.. Cya Slick


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Slick fishing said:


> Mike do you think that if we all just made sure to bleed out our walleye that should be fine right? I am trying to plan the walleye tournament and I wanna make sure no one gets in trouble.. Cya Slick


From what I read, it must be dead to bring back on this side. No live fish are to be brought back to our side.

http://walleyetour.flwoutdoors.com/article.cfm?id=145485


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks Mike I apperciate it, a very good link.. Mike you would get a kick how Tubejig bleeds out his walleye there head is almost off:lol: I think he may have been jack the ripper in another life:lol: Cya Slick


----------



## CASTMASTER 5000 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm gonna go anchor my boat right on my side of that invisible line and start throwing fish over it. That'll teach em! :lol:


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

Where can I find this law? When did it go into effect ?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Really don't think it's a law. Just a rulling by the Dept. of Agriculture.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Here is the Order..

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/aqua/pdf/vhs-fed-order_ogc-changes.pdf

Here is the link to the list of fish included in the order..

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/aqua/pdf/vhs_susceptible_species.pdf


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

It's a Federal Law punishable by a $1,000 maximum fine for first time offenders if the fish are intended for personal use/consumption.

This is part of the "Minnow Ban" and is intended to stop the spread of VHS.

The USDA did not realize the implications of the ruling, and recently we had some representatives in Washington representing Tournament Fisherman.
They explained this to the USDA, and they are now looking at rewording the order to make then ban for "watershed" boundaries instead of State lines and International Borders.

Stay tuned......


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Really don't think it's a law. Just a rulling by the Dept. of Agriculture.


I clicked on the link below and it refers to "interstate commerce". 
It looks like this is directed more at "commercial importing" of fish from Canada or other states.
It has no references to personal use, personal fishing.
Not really sure if this applies to the regular joe out trying to catch a few fish for the table.
Rich


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

FishTales said:


> I clicked on the link below and it refers to "interstate commerce".
> It looks like this is directed more at "commercial importing" of fish from Canada or other states.
> It has no references to personal use, personal fishing.
> Not really sure if this applies to the regular joe out trying to catch a few fish for the table.
> Rich


Yes it does.....do some more research.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

hmmm according to customs you do not have to clear in canadian waters unles you anchor or tie up to a dock. if your just passing threw or fishing you aren't technicaly in canada. wonder if thats the out?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I received an eMail msg this morning which was a Perch fishing report. The crew had gone to Ontario yesterday and fished. Came back with their limit. When they told that the reason for their trip was "fishing" they were inspected. The inspector checked the fish and verified that they were indeed dead. According to the report it sounded like he went through all the fish and turned them over and around and gave a thorough inspection.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ninja said:


> It's a Federal Law punishable by a $1,000 maximum fine for first time offenders if the fish are intended for personal use/consumption.
> 
> This is part of the "Minnow Ban" and is intended to stop the spread of VHS.
> 
> ...


Has there been any update on this issue as it pertains to the local tournaments that are right around the corner (i.e. are the going to amend this anytime soon) ??


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Rifleman99 said:


> Has there been any update on this issue as it pertains to the local tournaments that are right around the corner (i.e. are the going to amend this anytime soon) ??


No update yet.....the Power's that Be are working on it.....


----------



## lead bouncer (Mar 5, 2001)

I have it from a very reliable source that the new requirements mandate a "*DEATH CERTIFICATE*" from the county coroner for each fish possesed.  

Now, the question is....how do sportsmen determine if the fish is _POSSESED_?!! :yikes: 


-LB


----------

